# Freaky four-legged Robot



## Seb (Mar 21, 2008)

Maybe it's just me but the realistic movements and agility of this thing freaks me out! 

[video=youtube;W1czBcnX1Ww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1czBcnX1Ww[/video]


----------



## govols (Mar 21, 2008)

Kewl.


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 21, 2008)

looks kinda like a 4-legged black locust.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 21, 2008)

Seb said:


> Maybe it's just me but the realistic movements and agility of this thing freaks me out!



  Perhaps it is due to my arachnid phobia, but I found that to be very creepy.

At the same time it is quite amazing!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 21, 2008)

"Sky King" looms ever closer.


----------



## Seb (Mar 21, 2008)

A few times it looks like the bottom half of two people facing each other...creepy.

Just another step towards the impending robot rebellion and domination


----------



## Poimen (Mar 21, 2008)

That is one of the funniest things I have seen in a long time. Check out what happens at 35 seconds into the video!


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Mar 21, 2008)

Eeeeeew weird! I wouldn't wanna be near it LOL.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 21, 2008)

That is just plain remarkable. I am amazed at its ability to respond to disequilibriums.

Another fine product brought to you by DARPA (along with the internet).


----------

